#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  2014 澎湖曙光乍現前

## Bior

2014 澎湖曙光乍現前......凌晨四點

六個熱血的大學生，不畏寒風衝往澎湖奎璧山看日出

Orz.......只有我一個男生（誤！這不是重點）


北斗七星




屋頂加星空




清晨的奎璧山（兩個亮點是有人上去等日出時，手機的手電筒）




稍微亮一些了




全亮了，俗稱：澎湖的摩西過海




最後以為沒有日出先跑去加油，結果在別的地方同學說有，又趕緊繞回去制高點看 =w=

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

不愧是澎湖,
海景真是優美～ ((那星星數量是怎麼回事阿阿阿阿!!!!!!也太多了吧!!!!!

我也好想親眼看看OWO
雖然我每天看花蓮的山景........(((不過晚上星星沒那麼多QwQ , 重點是還拍不到..........    (((迷音:該換爪機了.......

日出其實很特別~~ 真的超神奇的wwwww((尤其是光度變化O///W///O

期待更多澎湖風景照阿~~~  (((沒去過好想去阿阿!!!!

----------


## Bior

冬天要看星星要等天氣好的時候才有，大部份都是陰天比較多
這邊光害少，看到的會比本島多一些

要拍星星千萬別用手機，用相機會比較恰當
現在因為冬天比較沒辦法那麼早起，不然夏天很想每天去看日出XD

我會繼續拍完這片土地的～

----------


## 狼王白牙

疑? 在澎湖讀書的 "剩女" 這麼多嗎? 恭喜 Bior (這也不是重點)

由於照片中顯示澎湖幾乎沒有都市光害.....
真的認真考慮可以當作一個養老地點了 : 3

感覺上要看星星，看海邊，吹海風，是比台灣東部更好的選擇。。。
感謝 Bior 的照片分享

----------


## Bior

感謝狼王～是我們那一團只有我一個男生.....（重點又錯了
光害還是有，只是比較少，冬天比夏天嚴重些，冬天天空會霧茫茫的（水汽），會反射街燈。

養老的話...澎湖是還蠻適合的，不過要先習慣這裡的一些怪異像就對了。
舉例：冬天風大到騎車會嚴重漂移、不打方向燈亂轉彎、亂竄之類的......

----------


## 萊洛克

說真離島的光害比較少，能拍到美麗的星空真的不簡單!!
小B感覺過得很優閒嗎??(好奇~~
不知道服兵役會部會抽到澎湖也欣賞離島的夜空!!

----------


## Bior

有可以自定參數的相機都可以拍的到星空啦！=w=
僅此少數時間，再忙也是要觀賞一下星空
來吧！陪我在澎湖Y(^_^)Y

----------

